# SCB4



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

10.375" diameter 13p for a small gear case. I can't wait to try this out. No complaints from a vented 3 blade 14 pitch so it should be awesome.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

mine works very well with my tunnel, nice prop


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

I have that prop on my skiff. Works well on high elevation, I can run it all the way up on the j/p and trimmed out to 4 without losing grip.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got an SC-4 for my F70. It's a good compromise 4 blade with the jackplate on my Caimen. Not remotely as much grip as the RXB I run sometimes but enough for most situations and I'm able to run 2" more pitch than the RXB which gives me a little more top end and, more importantly, about 1.5 mpg better cruise economy at equal speeds due to running much less rpm for the same speed.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried it today. Big difference. Better hole shot and top end speed. I will be putting my vented scb3 up for sale.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

That prop just has a great look to it,is it more of a stern lift 4 blade or a all around lift


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Lots of stern lift. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

> I tried it today. Big difference. Better hole shot and top end speed. I will be putting my vented scb3 up for sale.


were they the same pitch? Hard to fathom a 4 blade giving higher top speed than the same prop in 3 blade.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It's one pitch lower but the extra blade is allowing more bite from the tunnel wash. It's only a pocket tunnel but its very large and does shoot a lot of wash up into the prop.


----------

